# Hallo's Myself Min Lee Alexander Cambridge



## minlee (Aug 6, 2011)

Hi bodybuilders,

My name is min lee alexander cambridge, I am from US. And i travel between US and india, i have my own business.
I just want to build a super cool phsique of myself, so when i look at mirror i should believe that i really have a hot body.

Its already two months i am going to gym and doing workouts for six days a week. Now body has some growth and i am eating 6 to 10 white eggs daily.

Can anyone recommend Danabol one tablets which my instructor told me to have if i want to build muscle real fast. I read that its steroids can anyone tell me about its side effects, and does anyone uss it here.

Please help me.


----------



## squigader (Aug 7, 2011)

minlee said:


> Hi bodybuilders,
> I just want to build a super cool phsique of myself, so when i look at mirror i should believe that i really have a hot body.
> 
> Its already two months i am going to gym and doing workouts for six days a week. Now body has some growth and i am eating 6 to 10 white eggs daily.
> ...



You've only been working out six months and your trainer advised you to do steroids "to build muscle real fast", and you don't know the side effects? Side effects include high blood pressure, liver damage, development of breast tissue in males (gynecomastia), reduced sexual function, infertility and shrinkage of the testicles. You're not going to do well on this forum, I advise you go out somewhere else.

Also - min lee alexander cambridge - Google Search - wtf.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 8, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## minlee (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks for welcoming.


----------



## CEM Store (Aug 8, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## minlee (Aug 9, 2011)

squigader said:


> You've only been working out six months and your trainer advised you to do steroids "to build muscle real fast", and you don't know the side effects? Side effects include high blood pressure, liver damage, development of breast tissue in males (gynecomastia), reduced sexual function, infertility and shrinkage of the testicles. You're not going to do well on this forum, I advise you go out somewhere else.
> 
> Also - min lee alexander cambridge - Google Search - wtf.



Wht's ur prob mate why are u giving me negative rep for.


----------



## Gena Marie (Aug 9, 2011)

Welcome to the board.  Do *A TON* of research.


----------



## minlee (Aug 9, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> Welcome to the board.  Do *A TON* of research.



Thanks a lot, I am excited to be the part of such a wonderful community.


----------



## IronAddict (Aug 9, 2011)

minlee said:


> Thanks a lot, I am excited to be the part of such a wonderful community.



Hey, min lee.  Wait until you meet Min0 lee, you're in for a real treat.

But, welcome.


----------



## squigader (Aug 9, 2011)

minlee said:


> Wht's ur prob mate why are u giving me negative rep for.



My answer, because it seems you didn't read it was:


> You've only been working out six months and your trainer advised you to do steroids "to build muscle real fast", and you don't know the side effects?


You're also a female who's been arrested for domestic assault ( City Of Cambridge - Police Department - News Detail ). I highly doubt you're going to receive the dianobol info you want from anyone here at IM.
I also noticed something very off about your posting style. If you google search your name, it appears you've registered in over 30 forums in the past 3 days (it appears you travel a lot too, because you're from New York in one, California in another, Chicago in another, and so on!), and you've got your name attached to a lot of spammy blogs. This appears like some kind of search engine optimization trick to boost your google rank higher with more web traffic (example - this kind of stuff Min Lee Alexander Cambridge | Min Lee Alexander Cambridge , where you simply repost your name over and over with a paragraph that means nothing). It appears you're trying to make money off google adsense or something this way, cause it also looks like you had some problems with google sending you ad money (on their forum here Minleealexander - AdSense Help ).
You, kid, are frankly a spammer and internet scum as far as most people are concerned.


----------



## SwoleZilla (Aug 9, 2011)

welcome to IM its da best board


----------



## PurePersian (Aug 9, 2011)

^^^^^wow! Welcome


----------



## Calves of Steel (Aug 19, 2011)

IronAddict said:


> Hey, min lee.  Wait until you meet Min0 lee, you're in for a real treat.
> 
> But, welcome.




haha for real!


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 19, 2011)




----------



## squigader (Aug 19, 2011)

min0 lee said:


>



I'm sure he/she ain't got nothing to do with this spammer.


----------



## ollieolson99 (Aug 20, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## minlee (Aug 20, 2011)

squigader said:


> I'm sure he/she ain't got nothing to do with this spammer.



Shut your F*ck*ng mouth. Your d*d must be a spammer.
 but you made my hands to type this.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 21, 2011)

minlee said:


> Shut your F*ck*ng mouth. Your d*d must be a spammer.
> but you made my hands to type this.



 He didn't call you a spammer.


----------



## gettinbigw (Aug 21, 2011)

welcome to IM


----------



## Getbigodietryin (Aug 21, 2011)

Welcome. Good luck


----------



## ectomite (Aug 22, 2011)

welcome


----------



## agababryn (Aug 23, 2011)

Welcome on board


----------



## gwr15 (Sep 1, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## tommygunz (Sep 2, 2011)

google this troll


----------



## fit4life (Sep 5, 2011)

hello


----------

